
Hashtag Tracking Tool for Twitter - deepalikhatri
https://www.exporttweet.com/twitter-hashtag-analytics
======
mandelliant
Really cool, quick way to get a general overview of a hashtag's performance
and engagement levels. If you're not already using a social platform like
Sprout Social that gives you a keyword analysis, this is a good way to audit
the conversations around your business/brand.

I like the contributors section- getting a sense of the influencers and
participants in a given conversation can be useful.

Not entirely sure that the full reports are worth purchasing though. If anyone
who has purchased one could share it's impact, I'd be eager to learn.

